# Pros&Cons with the Canon G9 and Canon S51S?



## sarina1234 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello,

I am very interested in photography but admit that I do not know much about it. I am looking to get a new camera and at first I was going to get a SLR but have decided that it may be over my head at the moment and have been looking at the Canon G9 or Canon S51S to start off with. 
I want to be able to take macro and depth of field shots and I am trying to decide which camera would be better.

Any pros/cons and feedback you can offer me would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks! :mrgreen:


----------



## usayit (Dec 31, 2007)

Two canon cameras that are slotted for two different markets.  The Canon G9 is a high end near professional level P&S.  It is a pretty small market since people either spend a little on a P&S or a lot on a full DSLR with the fixins.  The Canon S5IS is Canon's Super zoom P&S marketed at the typical CONSUMER.  This is the reason why most electronic stores will only have the S5 on display while camera shops will have both.

For starters... the G9 shoots RAW while the S5 does not.  For many serious photographers that is a big deal breaker for the S5.

On the other hand... the $500 USD bucks needed to buy the G9 is a big turnoff for many consumers.  This brings them close to the same cost as an entry DSLR.  (this is why the high end P&S market is very selective/small... a specialty item of sorts)

If your original intention was an SLR, you best just save up for it.

For details on the technical differences of the two cameras, look them up on www.dpreview.com  There is a quick table of specifications for both cameras.


----------

